
You Don’t Deserve a House in the Bay Area - allenc
http://allenc.com/2016/08/you-dont-deserve-a-house-in-the-bay-area/
======
paulddraper
It sucks that the supply is low, but why is the demand so freaking high? Who
is deciding that Bay area living is 4x better than somewhere else?

Lots of people are apparently making that decision; I just don't understand
the reason why.

~~~
superuser2
We are getting offered high-paying, high-impact jobs there and Office Space
cost center cube farms in the substantially cheaper places to live.

~~~
tropo
You can spend your days writing code to track people and sell ads, or you can
spend them writing code to do real stuff like factory automation, smart bombs,
automated train control...

Bay Area jobs are all about the former. That isn't high impact.

~~~
superuser2
Oh I'd love an actual R&D job somewhere cheaper if it paid similarly after
cost of living adjustment.

But it seems to mostly be line-of-business CRUD plumbing and legacy-wrangling
for Fortune 500 IT departments, under constant threat of outsourcing.

------
Tempest1981
Builders know how to build homes, and make a profit. I would feel better about
that if our cities knew how to build transportation and schools to match. So
far, that isn't happening. Morning rush hour goes well past 10am in many
places, and evening slowdowns start at 3pm and go past 7. Feels more and more
like LA. Class sizes have also increased in "top schools". Execs now send
their kids to private schools, or pay tutors.

It's not just a housing "crisis", but also a traffic crisis, and a brewing
school crisis. Maybe a broader quality of life crisis.

------
stevenwiles
What a self-absorbed person you are.

You bought a house in the Bay Area right out of college, allenc. You have
ABSOLUTELY no right to be telling anyone what they do and do not deserve.

You have lived a very easy life full of many luxuries, moreso than 99% of
human beings will ever experience, and you still have a NIMBY attitude and
feel genuinely entitled regarding your home ownership.

You are the problem, allenc.

EDIT: Is there a way to report HN users? This guy does nothing on this website
except post links on his blog. Is it not against HN rules to attempt to
extract profits out of the community?

What are you contributing to the community, allenc, that you feel entitled to
ad revenue from HN users?

~~~
yoloswagins
> For me — someone who has lived here since college and is lucky to have a
> mortgage of my own ...

From this quote, he has been in the bay area since college, and presently has
a mortgage. I don't think he bought a house right after college, but you've
read more of his blog than I have.

